# Official GBAtemp Twitch TV Channel



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 7, 2017)

I wanan be featured. 

I don't have rocket league though.... But umm, i have other games, also if you gonna play rocket league, what about LETHAL LEAGUE? I have that and is 4 players.


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 7, 2017)

LETHAL LEAGUE!!!!

also stream overwatch kappa


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 7, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> LETHAL LEAGUE!!!!
> 
> also stream overwatch kappa


Or games that don't require too much processing power.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2017)

Awwww no voice chat......no commentary at all. That sucks. It would certainly make it more engaging. And tons of lag spikes on my end


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 7, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> also stream overwatch kappa



Overwatch? More like Overrated.

I would love streams of some older games, too. It'd fit the whole "GBA"temp thing a lot better.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 7, 2017)

I can't even text. Every time i press send, it vanish O_O
GHOST TEXTING.

Also some improvements can be made, stable framerate 60FPS maybe least 720P or 900P?


----------



## Chary (Feb 7, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I wanan be featured.
> 
> I don't have rocket league though.... But umm, i have other games, also if you gonna play rocket league, what about LETHAL LEAGUE? I have that and is 4 players.





ItsKipz said:


> LETHAL LEAGUE!!!!
> 
> also stream overwatch kappa


Well, I own both. I wouldn't mind trying out either later on, and I'm sure the other staff have a host of games they're willing to try out too!


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 7, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Overwatch? More like Overrated.
> 
> I would love streams of some older games, too. It'd fit the whole "GBA"temp thing a lot better.


overrated more like my favorite game of all time lol
im serious


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I can't even text. Every time i press send, it vanish O_O
> GHOST TEXTING.
> 
> Also some improvements can be made, stable framerate 60FPS maybe least 720P or 900P?


It's xbox, soooooo

It would be huge impact to try to stream at higher quality (with xbox)


----------



## Chary (Feb 7, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Awwww no voice chat......no commentary at all. That sucks. It would certainly make it more engaging. And tons of lag spikes on my end





CeeDee said:


> Overwatch? More like Overrated.
> 
> I would love streams of some older games, too. It'd fit the whole "GBA"temp thing a lot better.





VinLark said:


> It's xbox, soooooo
> 
> It would be huge impact to try to stream at higher quality (with xbox)


No voice chat for today just because I live on a school street and it's very noisy even with the window shut. I'm getting a mic as well so that'll be better. 

Older games are for sure. I just chose RL for the fact I could grab some GBAtemp users to play along!

I'm not sure what's with the bad framerate TBH. It's on PC and I usually run it at 120fps. 

My OBS settings are the same as they were in 2012...so the bit rate is gonna be bad. This, is, of course a test stream, so I greatly appreciate the input. I'll fix that later tonight.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> Well, I own both. I wouldn't mind trying out either later on, and I'm sure the other staff have a host of games they're willing to try out too!


@Sonic Angel Knight and @Chary Sonic rom hack hour. Featuring some sonic rom hacks, Fan games, and face off with 2 player races in sonic games like sonic 2 (including rom hacks) Sonic 3, and other sonic related games. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> My *OBS* settings are the same as they were in *2012*...so the bit rate is gonna be bad. This, is, of course a test stream, so I greatly appreciate the input. I'll fix that later tonight.


No Xplit? 

That OUT DATE needs update.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Feb 7, 2017)

nuff said


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2017)

NutymcNuty said:


> nuff said


twitch chat truly is a innovation


----------



## NutymcNuty (Feb 7, 2017)

VinLark said:


> twitch chat truly is a innovation


NUT WRONG


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 7, 2017)

Stream seems ok to me.

Although @Chary, no ball cam .


----------



## Chary (Feb 7, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Stream seems ok to me.
> 
> Although @Chary, no ball cam .


BALL CAM IS FOR FILTHY CASUALS


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> BALL CAM IS FOR FILTHY CASUALS



Ball cam is love , ball cam is life


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 7, 2017)

....whoever's driving the red car right now, I suspects it's @Chary isn't doing well


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 7, 2017)

What is a ball cam? Don't tell me is dude bros crotch shots.


----------



## Zero72463 (Feb 7, 2017)

Idk who that Sock guy was, but he was amaaaaaaaazing!


----------



## Chary (Feb 7, 2017)

Haha! Well I think that went mildly succesful, huh? What did y'all think? I had a blast, definitely will want to do this again for fun! Deciding to talk midway through was also a good idea, I enjoyed talking with the chat


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> Haha! Well I think that went mildly succesful, huh? What did y'all think? I had a blast, definitely will want to do this again for fun! Deciding to talk midway through was also a good idea, I enjoyed talking with the chat


Whens sonic hacks with @Sonic Angel Knight and @Chary


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 7, 2017)

smh whens overwatch


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 7, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What is a ball cam? Don't tell me is dude bros crotch shots.



Ball cam is the other camera in Rocket league.

Ball cam off = Camera is fixed behind the car, with an arrow indicating direction of the ball.

Ball cam on = Camera focuses on the ball all of the time.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2017)

I wanna play again! It was fun!


----------



## Chary (Feb 7, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Whens sonic hacks with @Sonic Angel Knight and @Chary


Heh, well I'll have to plan ahead for the next one--this was super spur of the moment. But I'll take requests from people who wanna join in a stream, for sure.


ItsKipz said:


> smh whens overwatch


Pfft more like Neverwatch
I'll have to play that too, sometime


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> Heh, well I'll have to plan ahead for the next one--this was super spur of the moment. But I'll take requests from people who wanna join in a stream, for sure.
> 
> Pfft more like Neverwatch
> I'll have to play that too, sometime


Well, if you ever do this again (or play overwatch) i'd be glad to join!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> Heh, well I'll have to plan ahead for the next one


Well then you better practice that sonic 2 multiplayer cause beating me won't be easy. 

Times like this i wish maybe sonid adventure 2 had online naturally.


----------



## Zero72463 (Feb 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> Heh, well I'll have to plan ahead for the next one--this was super spur of the moment. But I'll take requests from people who wanna join in a stream, for sure.
> 
> Pfft more like Neverwatch
> I'll have to play that too, sometime



Haha! Count me in! Just P.M me on Steam when you want to do it. I love raging at Overwatch...

In all seriousness it was fun doing this, took my mind off of a lot of other things. I am very busy and recently the PS4 Webkit research has taken a whole new turn, luckily we got more developers involved it is just frustrating dealing with that. Plus I have educational work which means my free time is so limited. Lol let's just hope this never turns into a mic thing or else you guys will hear me scream.


----------



## Chary (Feb 7, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well then you better practice that sonic 2 multiplayer cause beating me won't be easy.
> 
> Times like this i wish maybe sonid adventure 2 had online naturally.


There's either Dolphin Netplay or Nvidia Geforce something or other stream that works sort of.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> There's either Dolphin Netplay or Nvidia Geforce something or other stream that works sort of.


Yeah, DOLPHIN. 

I need a new pc soon, but only if i can get the money, is either buy $1000 laptop with I7 Geforce GTX over 700 and AC wifi or buy one of those steam boxes from Gamestop, for like $500. I need new monitor too, dumb overscan issues in 2017. 

Still i have android, and ps4 and... other stuff NOT PC for now. Oh, like Power stone PPSSPP 4 player.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 7, 2017)

Archive of the stream is quite stuttery, looks like it's dropping frames. Was ok earlier when I checked, maybe just caught it at a good spot.

Don't know how @Chary is so calm when playing. Rocket league makes me salty even when winning


----------



## Chary (Feb 7, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Archive of the stream is quite stuttery, looks like it's dropping frames. Was ok earlier when I checked, maybe just caught it at a good spot.
> 
> Don't know how @Chary is so calm when playing. Rocket league makes me salty even when winning


My game was running like crap, I don't know what was happening. It runs at 90-120 fps normally, but at one point it was struggling to hit 30. I'll also need to up the bitrate I think? 

Pfft. I was only calm because it was unranked. You don't wanna catch me in a losing streak in ranked ;A;


----------



## Walker D (Feb 7, 2017)

Yaayy!! Do it! Use the Twitch account again!

I don't know why the staff got tired of trying to use it, but IMO it's a very beneficial tool for the Forum, bringing the users together

Keep it up


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> Deciding to talk midway through was also a good idea, I enjoyed talking with the chat


Definitely fun with the commentary, would love to see this again!


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> My game was running like crap, I don't know what was happening. It runs at 90-120 fps normally, but at one point it was struggling to hit 30. I'll also need to up the bitrate I think?



Might need to update OBS. OBS would kill the fps of Assualt Android Cactus until I updated it, if not, maybe you have bad settings. You didn't touch the x264 preset did you, should be left on veryfast.

Other than that, 3300, 720/60 works fine for me on OBS, Rocket league stays @ 120fps (capped there so I can use strobing mode on monitor) and stream doesn't drop any frames.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 7, 2017)

Walker D said:


> Yaayy!! Do it! Use the Twitch account again!
> 
> I don't know why the staff got tired of trying to use it, but IMO it's a very beneficial tool for the Forum, bringing the users together
> 
> Keep it up


We didn't get "tired of it", we have these fancy things called "lives" and most of us were just too busy to do anything with it 

Nice to see some more streams from it, a shame I wasn't able to watch it live but oh well, who wants to watch Chary suck at Rocket League anyways? ;O;O;


----------



## Red9419 (Feb 7, 2017)

The stream was fun. Never joined because i'm horrible at Rocket League. (We should play osu! Overwatch as I can actually stand a chance playing that.)


----------



## Jonna (Feb 7, 2017)

Next time you guys have a go at Rocket League, would you mind inviting me? It'd be nice to play consistently with fellow members instead of constant strangers, some with the worst attitudes I've seen.


----------



## Walker D (Feb 7, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> We didn't get "tired of it", we have these fancy things called "lives" and most of us were just too busy to do anything with it
> 
> Nice to see some more streams from it, a shame I wasn't able to watch it live but oh well, who wants to watch Chary suck at Rocket League anyways? ;O;O;


I see you didn't got tired of it,  but were actually too tired to keep up with it  

Thats fine I understand..  Life tends to do that. ..( I Remember reading something from Ping before about the number of viewers being low and him not thinking it was worth to continue streaming though)


----------



## Dayfid (Feb 7, 2017)

If you ever decide to stream L4D2 I'm still down to play. <3
(http://gbatemp.net/profile-posts/52175/ @VinsCool)


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 7, 2017)

Dayfid said:


> If you ever decide to stream L4D2 I'm still down to play. <3
> (http://gbatemp.net/profile-posts/52175/ @VinsCool)


I'd also be down!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 7, 2017)

@Chary if you guys are planning to play some rocket league over the weekend give me a shout and I will see if I can join, I have it on PS4.

Playing ball games with my rocket will make for a good weekend, this I promise you.


----------



## Minox (Feb 7, 2017)

If you ever feel like playing TF2 or something, just ask. I could probably arrange to have a server setup with stock TF2 or a mod of your choice.

I'd also be up for Overwatch, Duck Game, Ultimate Chicken Horse, Gang beasts or something similar.


----------



## migles (Feb 7, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Or games that don't require too much processing power.


it's time to upgrade your rig


----------



## frogboy (Feb 7, 2017)

looks like it's time for me to buy rocket league


----------



## T-hug (Feb 7, 2017)

Just when you thought you'd seen it all...


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2017)

how about some Mario Kart sometime?
(I have MKWii, CTGP-R, MK7, CTGP-7 and MK8.)


----------



## Chary (Feb 7, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> how about some Mario Kart sometime?
> (I have MKWii, CTGP-R, MK7, CTGP-7 and MK8.)


Does the Wii u have twitch built in?! Otherwise Itd have to be through dolphin for me


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> Does the Wii u have twitch built in?! Otherwise Itd have to be through dolphin for me


I thought you had a capture card.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> Does the Wii u have twitch built in?! Otherwise Itd have to be through dolphin for me



Nope, nothing built in. Have to use a capture card.


----------



## Dayfid (Feb 7, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> I'd also be down!



Canadian Left 4 Dead 2 Takeover.


----------



## Deleted member 412900 (Feb 7, 2017)

.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 7, 2017)

p1ngpong said:


> @Chary if you guys are planning to play some rocket league over the weekend give me a shout and I will see if I can join, I have it on PS4.
> 
> Playing ball games with my rocket will make for a good weekend, this I promise you.


I'd be down too! I'd say the only problem though (I use PS4) are a majority are PC players. If you want to cross play PS4 and PC you can only do private matches against each other or bots and not online sadly.


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 7, 2017)

Minox said:


> If you ever feel like playing TF2 or something, just ask. I could probably arrange to have a server setup with stock TF2 or a mod of your choice.
> 
> I'd also be up for Overwatch, Duck Game, Ultimate Chicken Horse, Gang beasts or something similar.


GBAtemp overwatch 3v3s tournament?


----------



## Minox (Feb 7, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> GBAtemp overwatch 3v3s tournament?


I'm fairly terrible so I would just feel sorry for whoever ended up being my team mates :')


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 7, 2017)

Minox said:


> I'm fairly terrible so I would just feel sorry for whoever ended up being my team mates :')


Pshhh, im still ranked gold.


----------



## Minox (Feb 7, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> Pshhh, im still ranked gold.


That's also where I'm at :')


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 7, 2017)

migles said:


> it's time to upgrade your rig


I will, as soon as ps4 pro price drops


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I will, as soon as ps4 pro price drops


The ps4 isn't a pc

You could get a nice pc for the price of a ps4.....


----------



## T-hug (Feb 8, 2017)

VinLark said:


> The ps4 isn't a pc
> 
> You could get a nice pc for the price of a ps4.....


Maybe if you bought it in Uganda..


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 8, 2017)

VinLark said:


> The ps4 isn't a pc
> 
> You could get a nice pc for the price of a ps4.....


But it runs linux like one according to some people.


----------



## Zero72463 (Feb 8, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But it runs linux like one according to some people.



It runs Linux like absolute shit, but hey! You can play Rocket League with it (probably.)! Since a low-end gaming pc can play it so can a PS4 on Linux, but don't overestimate it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 8, 2017)

Zero72463 said:


> It runs Linux like absolute shit, but hey! You can play Rocket League with it (probably.)! Since a low-end gaming pc can play it so can a PS4 on Linux, but don't overestimate it.


Well i mean, don't really use linux but okay. But i will think that this update everyone been talking about on ps4 will actually do the performance boost it claimed since launch last november.

I think is possible to consider those steam machiene thingys from gamestop but i am not sure is enough for most games based on the stats i read. 

http://m.gamestop.com/product/pc/consoles/alienware-steam-machine-i7-1tb-open-box/132768


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But it runs linux like one according to some people.


It can run Linux, but RL is not on Linux. It's on SteamOS though. You could use Wine, but good luck with that.


T-hug said:


> Maybe if you bought it in Uganda..


I could build a even BETTER pc. Rocket League is a very optimized game.


----------



## migles (Feb 8, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I will, as soon as ps4 pro price drops


I meant pc but OK


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 8, 2017)

migles said:


> I meant pc but OK


Then you should have been more specific.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Then you should have been more specific.


Well to give him the benefit of the doubt, he said "_upgrade rig_". Upgrading rig usually means to upgrade a computer to be more powerful. He honestly couldn't be more specific unless he said "new pc" lmao. It's terminology commonly used....especially on the internet

But then I remember you were also the one that said "stop saying S&M just say Sun and Moon" so many you have something against other terminology. I don't know.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 9, 2017)

So any opinons on this one?


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 9, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So any opinons on this one?




Meh.

Outdated cpu with no decent upgrade path.

It'll play less demanding games fine, but will be cpu limited in a lot of games. I'd rather just save more a get a decent machine that will actually last a decent amount of time.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So any opinons on this one?



Nah, if your going for a rig to last you for a while, you don't want a budget build. That's not very future proof (but I don't believe in buying specifically "future proof PCs")

If you really want to find a good pc, make a thread or look around on some hardware sites or subreddits.


----------



## Chary (Feb 28, 2017)

@SonyUSA is currently streaming! And there's going to be a Steam PC code giveaway near the end! Watch it live, here.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> @SonyUSA is currently streaming! And there's going to be a Steam PC code giveaway near the end! Watch it live, here.


What game?>


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 28, 2017)

VinLark said:


> What game?>


League of Legends.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> League of Legends.


oh :/


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 24, 2017)

Did the channel die again? I've not seen any streams recently  or did I just miss them .


----------



## Chary (Apr 24, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Did the channel die again? I've not seen any streams recently  or did I just miss them .


I sadly have lacked the free time to stream lately, and when I do have free time, it's usually at the worst time of day, where the stream doesn't garner too many viewers. Perhaps maybe this summer would be a opportune time to get back into it. I'm dying for more rocket league stream shenanigans!


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 24, 2017)

Chary said:


> I sadly have lacked the free time to stream lately, and when I do have free time, it's usually at the worst time of day, where the stream doesn't garner too many viewers. Perhaps maybe this summer would be a opportune time to get back into it. I'm dying for more rocket league stream shenanigans!



If you do get back to it, you have to stream ranked play this time .


----------



## Chary (Apr 24, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> If you do get back to it, you have to stream ranked play this time .


Ah yes, the GBAtemp Salt Streams, sounds perfect!


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 24, 2017)

Chary said:


> Ah yes, the GBAtemp Salt Streams, sounds perfect!



Yes . I want to see it, too calm on unranked stream. Not convinced you get salty .


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 24, 2017)

How can i be part of this.... that doesn't include me owning rocket league?


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 24, 2017)

Ask/prod staff members to play & stream a game you have


----------



## ItsKipz (Apr 24, 2017)

yo waiting on that overwatch stream


----------



## tonyrayo (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey, Cherry @Chary + other Twitch ops; would it be possible to set up automation to get notifications posted to Twitter (or even Twitter+Facebook) when a stream goes live?  The reason for this request is that it would allow others who might not be online at the time to get notified that a stream is happening (yes, there are push notifications for Android/iOS but not everyone wants/is able to keep mobile connectivity on, as well as this service sometimes acting spotty).  Amazon is sadly "improving" many of Twitch's features, so long gone is the automated integration to generate a post when a stream has started (this can be worked in via "Events" but GBATempTV has a total of 1 of these in its existence).

I'd imagine a separate Twitter channel specifically for streaming events may be ideal and including Facebook (if at all) notifications would again be a matter for the team to decide, however, IFTTT provides official scripts just for Twitter as well as for Twitter and Facebook.  The nice thing about this method is that there is zero cost (one time free accounts need to be made for IFTTT/Twitter/Facebook), setup is easy (simply provide OAuth once for the services you want to link) and everything is on auto-pilot from there (using the simple template, posts will be made to the pre-defined social media accounts).

Additional Benefit:
Both Twitch and Facebook offer free SMS notifications globally (I'm sure there are still some mobile plans that limit SMS messaging or possibly even charge for it still, but thankfully this is becoming less and less of a thing)

Drawback:
The only one I could come up with is that this would occur every time a stream went live.  Therefore, if someone was having a hard time with setup and needed to relaunch the stream 5 times in 5 minutes, then 5 messages would be posted (it would be possible to code in a grace period feature but that is not enabled by default).  There might also be a broadcast that the streamer wants to be public, but yet not announce to social media (I don't know what this would be exactly, but use your imaginations).

Cheers!


----------



## Chary (Oct 11, 2017)

tonyrayo said:


> Hey, Cherry @Chary + other Twitch ops; would it be possible to set up automation to get notifications posted to Twitter (or even Twitter+Facebook) when a stream goes live?  The reason for this request is that it would allow others who might not be online at the time to get notified that a stream is happening (yes, there are push notifications for Android/iOS but not everyone wants/is able to keep mobile connectivity on, as well as this service sometimes acting spotty).  Amazon is sadly "improving" many of Twitch's features, so long gone is the automated integration to generate a post when a stream has started (this can be worked in via "Events" but GBATempTV has a total of 1 of these in its existence).
> 
> I'd imagine a separate Twitter channel specifically for streaming events may be ideal and including Facebook (if at all) notifications would again be a matter for the team to decide, however, IFTTT provides official scripts just for Twitter as well as for Twitter and Facebook.  The nice thing about this method is that there is zero cost (one time free accounts need to be made for IFTTT/Twitter/Facebook), setup is easy (simply provide OAuth once for the services you want to link) and everything is on auto-pilot from there (using the simple template, posts will be made to the pre-defined social media accounts).
> 
> ...


Wow, talk about coincidence! I was looking at the IFTTT scripts and saw the Twitch link to Facebook and Twitter. I thought it'd be a good idea to do that, perhaps, but at the same time, I have a Discord bot in the GBAtemp server that announces when streams go live, and it gets a bit on the spammy side, so I thought not to. I could however tweet out streams when they go live, as I'm usually around in some capacity, and barring that, I love the idea of making a second Twitter for GBAtemp media stuffs. 

Thanks for the tip, I appreciate it! I'll look into this stuff further!


----------

